
Serving School Lunch Family Style - sarika008
https://medium.com/bright/serving-school-lunch-family-style-922765b845e
======
analyst74
"The kids were not only eating the food, but they were behaving well."

If you raise expectation (within reason), most kids if not all will rise up to
that expectation. That's why New York fixes their broken windows, and why
Tesla manufacturing plant is furnished like high-end office spaces.

Many companies and leaders can learn from this.

------
john_mikeena
Is this not how most school lunches are in the US? Why not? Where I'm from we
have a large hall and everyone comes in and sits down at the same time -
pupils and teachers.

~~~
joezydeco
A lot of schools, mine included, have cost-reduced away the kitchen staff and
facilities. Food is brought in from a central kitchen and kept in warming bins
until lunch time.

Silverware sounds nice, but our school has no dishwashing facility. Utensils
and dishes would need to be reclaimed and brought back for cleaning.

